# Does Running Make You Lose Muscle Mass?



## RasPlasch (Mar 16, 2007)

I want to start running but I heard that if you run long distances you lose muscle mass.  Is this true?  Or is this just a myth?


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 16, 2007)

Read up on HIIT, just use the search there is plenty about it here.


----------



## jstone28 (Mar 16, 2007)

IMO there is no way to be a long distance runner and a highly competive BB'er.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Mar 16, 2007)

You defitently, defitently can't optimally do both.


----------



## that guy (Mar 16, 2007)

i run crazy amounts and i lift. ive gained alot of mass compared to what i used to look like... i believe as long as you eat ALOT and CLEAN then your ok. cause its worked for me.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah, you can lift and get a little bigger, but you can't be BIG and be a long distance runner.  sorry, SAID principle comes into play.  you give up one at the expense of the other.


----------



## Mystik (Mar 16, 2007)

did u guys read that hes only 16 he prolly has awhile to go to decide that.
But that would make triathlons a bit more exciting  if at the mile marker u had to pull/push a car or something


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 17, 2007)

As a rule of thumb I never run for more than 45-60 minutes. Same with workouts.


----------



## SAMIAM (Mar 17, 2007)

yeah, you can lift and get a little bigger, but you can't be BIG and be a long distance runner. sorry, SAID principle comes into play. you give up one at the expense of the other.( duncans donuts)



       Pretty much sums it up IMO


----------



## Arnold (Mar 17, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> yeah, you can lift and get a little bigger, but you can't be BIG and be a long distance runner.  sorry, SAID principle comes into play.  you give up one at the expense of the other.



agreed.


----------



## ponyboy (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm a former BB'er turned distance runner and I can chime in on this one.  I've dropped some lean mass over the past few years just because my strength training volume has dropped way down from what it used to be, as did my protein intake.  However, it's not like it melts off drastically.  I think I lost 3 pounds of LBM my first year (lifting still 2x/week) and a LOT of body fat.  You can still run and maintain lean mass, but you're not going to win any races carrying around 175 lbs. of LBM of course.  Stick to interval running and make sure it isn't too long in duration and you should be fine.  

And if you want to be a runner competitively, why carry an extra 20 pounds around anyway?  You'll be faster without it.  That's why elite long distance runners are sticks.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 18, 2007)

It depends how much you do on both, what your diet and training is like, and good ol' genetics.  I think people exaggerate the kind of effect it has.  I think doing cardio a few times per week for 30 minutes or so is very reasonable if you continue lifting at the appropriate volume and intensity.


----------



## mamba33 (Jan 18, 2010)

I had a few questions and I have been wondering for a while. I am 14 and in high school. I joined cross country late in the summer because I wanted to lose fat like stomach fat. I went through the whole season I got a lot stronger than before, a lot faster, and better endurance. But I am still about 155 lbs. I started taking whey protein about two weeks ago, and I eat a better balanced diet now. But I wanted to know do you think if I run a lot like 5-6 times a week of long distance running and get a lot of protein and fewer calories. Will I be able to lose fat but keep muscle mass?


----------



## NateJohnson3 (Jan 19, 2010)

you guys keep saying long distance runner, how much are you running to be considered a long distance runner?

im trying to get as big as i can possibly get but, because the Air Force doesn't really care how much i can dead i also have to keep my mile and a half  time up..basically how much should i be running to keep this time without losing mass?


----------



## ozjames007 (Jan 19, 2010)

well mile and a half is something that wouldnt bee too difficult at a moderate frame...

The bigger you arethe more blood and oxygen it takes to feed your muscles. the quicker lactic acid builds up. Everyone is different. Theres no set limit. ITs how you condition your body.

I suffered a huge loss in my cardiac endurance by lifting weights for 6 months.. no cardio wanted to bulk for a coming footballl season.. Now i've had to cut my weight goals short and start cardio 4 weeks early.. drop a few kilos..


----------



## mamba33 (Jan 19, 2010)

Can some answer my question as well? (Its like 2-3 posts above this post)


----------



## T_man (Jan 19, 2010)

mamba33 said:


> Can some answer my question as well? (Its like 2-3 posts above this post)



highly unlikely. at your age you need the surplus calories because you're growing. eating less and running alot will have you like a weed in no time


----------



## Curt James (Jan 19, 2010)

RasPlasch said:


> I want to start running but I heard that if you run long distances you lose muscle mass.  Is this true?  Or is this just a myth?



Lots of calories are burned up while running those long distances. I ran four years of cross country during high school and never weighed more than 160 at a height of 6'1".

Looking at my ever-increasing waistline, I'd say it's about time to hit the road (or treadmill) again.

I don't have any studies to support the theory that running causes a person to lose muscle mass, but there seems to be plenty of anecdotal evidence if you take a look at your average cross country runner.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 19, 2010)

...jack of all trades, King of none


----------



## tailender1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> ...jack of all trades, King of none


I concur


----------



## jasoncscs (Feb 9, 2010)

if you want to run, sprint. Interval  running will not have the same catabolic effects as long-distance running.


----------



## Twice The Speed (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree...if you do HIIT and eat a clean diet you will be fine.  Don't forget to add essential fats to your diet.  A lot of people will want to be on a solid cut but do so with no fat in their diet, and they just get drained/weak.


----------



## Blodgett119 (Oct 23, 2010)

jasoncscs said:


> if you want to run, sprint. Interval  running will not have the same catabolic effects as long-distance running.



Your right, running in short, fast sprints, will cuz an anabolic effect on your body; not a catabolic


----------



## njc (Oct 23, 2010)

HIIT with INTENSE sprinting can only add to lower body mass.  At least in my experience.


----------

